# Locating buried propane line



## tmanmi

Anyone know what can be used to find a buried propane line since Miss Dig won't do propane? I tried using my step-sons metal detector but could only find it where it first goes into the ground after leaving the tank. Is there anything that a rental place might have?


----------



## multibeard

Try using a couple of pieces of metal coat hanger.

Cut the coat hanger in half. Bend it so you have an L shaped piece with 5 or so inches that you can hold losly in your hand. Hould both hands in front of you so the wires pivot freely, resting you elbows on your ribs.

The wires should cross when you cross the copper tubing perpendicular.

I have never tried it on a propane line but I have found water lines and lots of underground wires this way.


----------



## lawnboy

Ya use the coat hanger like the guy at my worksoon after I saw him running around like his head is cut off because he pulled a gas line apart with a backhoe


----------



## res

Sorry, don't know of to much but most propane lines that are buried aren't all that deep. You might try getting a stronger metal detector. Just a thought. Rick


----------



## luckdog257

I work for a local water department and we have metal detctors that are also line locators. I dont know if you can rent them from a rental company. They come with a clamp that would clamp onto the line above ground and would allow you to trace it for several feet. If you cant get your hands on one the old wire trick does work, although I dont know if it would pick up a small propane line underground.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I say you dig up near the propane tank. That way you can see which direction it goes towards the building. Then you can go to where it goes into the building. Dig it up there a little bit. Then you can see where it comes from. Most likely it goes in a straight line from point A to point B. Then you will have a real good idea which way the line runs.


----------



## sjhawkeye

tmanmi - I called my propane company last week because I had the same question. They said they can come out and mark the path of my propane line for me.

Might be worth the call,

scott


----------



## tmanmi

I called the propane company (owner, owner's wife, one employee) said they didn't have anything to find it with. Owner said that he had a good idea where it ran but not 100%. He said to just shut the gas off at the tank and if I hit it he would splice it for free.


----------



## slowpoke

It was in Clare County. I just took my shovel and started digging. The line was only 1 foot down and was easy digging (sand), only took an hour. You might give it a try. Just dig easy and dig your shovel parallel to the gas line not perpendicular.


----------



## tmanmi

Happened to be home when miss dig came to mark the phone line. Asked the guy to find the propane line and he said sure. It ran nowhere near where I thought it would. The instrument that he used to located it said it was 31" deep which was a lot deeper than as I was going.


----------



## Bobby

tmanmi said:


> Happened to be home when miss dig came to mark the phone line. Asked the guy to find the propane line and he said sure. It ran nowhere near where I thought it would. The instrument that he used to located it said it was 31" deep which was a lot deeper than as I was going.



I have found with MISS DIG and with the utility guys, if you catch them when they show up they will usually do exactly what you described. Find anything you are looking for. Sometimes it costs you a coke or a sandwich.


----------

